# 6 month old puppy limping



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

So my 6 month old puppy has been limping on and off on his right front leg for about 5 weeks. We took him to the vet 4 weeks ago, they examined him, he showed no signs of pain, so they put him on rimadyl and said it was most likely a soft tissue injury.
He was on the rimadyl, and it definitely helped, but still every so often (no every day) he will be limping on that leg. He runs and plays ALL day long, never whimpers or lifts that leg, and no matter where i push/prod on that leg (or the left leg) he shows no sign of discomfort.
Has anyone else every dealt with this before? For reference, he is a 55 lb Rhodesian Ridgeback, so a large breed puppy. Doctor did check for obvious "genetic issues" but saw none.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

We had something similar happen with our dog; she's had three episodes of limping since the end of May, all lasting a day. Our vet diagnosed the first incident as a soft tissue injury and I attribute the other two to re-injury because my husband allowed jumping and running too soon.

How long did you allow your dog to rest after the first incident? Our vet said soft tissue injuries take a long time to heal.

Could your puppy have Lyme? We use a flea & tick religiously, but we still find ticks on our dog and deer ticks are _tiny_.

Hope your pup is feeling better very soon.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Did the vet do xrays? Check for OCD or Pano?


----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

We were told to rest him for a week but did 10 days to give him a little extra. I never thought of the possibility of Lyme, he also gets the flea & tick guard, but we have tons of ticks in our area. I will have to give him a good look over.
Doctor did not do X-rays as he could not find a pain trigger point and the puppy wasn't limping the day he went in. He did check for Pano by pushing along the long bone and he said a few other common genetic issues, but I don't know about OCD. 

Erica


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

ems1723 said:


> We were told to rest him for a week but did 10 days to give him a little extra. I never thought of the possibility of Lyme, he also gets the flea & tick guard, but we have tons of ticks in our area. I will have to give him a good look over.
> Doctor did not do X-rays as he could not find a pain trigger point and the puppy wasn't limping the day he went in. He did check for Pano by pushing along the long bone and he said a few other common genetic issues, but I don't know about OCD.
> 
> Erica


I think (not having had the problem) that OCD is DXed with xray. This may be some useful information on lameness in large breed pups. http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/guide_to_recognizing_bone_diseases.htm
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1569&aid=464


----------

